# PB superdrive ? qu'est pram et nvram ?



## Eugène13 (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème sur mon superdirve (imac g4 800, 10.3.9).
La plupart des cd et des dvd ne montent plus sur le bureau.
J'ai fait une recherche sur le forum et j'ai lu qu'il fallait faire le ménage dans pram et nvram !
Ai-je mal dormi ? mais je ne saisis pas le sens de la manipulation.
Est-ce que mon superdrive est HS ?
Comment fait-on le ménage dans pram et nvram ? attention, je ne suis pas un pro !

Merci de votre aide !!


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2005)

pram = parameters ram
nvram = non volatile ram

C'est la même chose... c'est une mémoire qui stocke les paramètres essentiels de la machine

Pour la réinitialiser l'une des méthode consiste à allumer le Mac et juste après le gong de démarrage tu appuies simultanément els touches pomme-alt-O-F

Tu vas avoir du texte sur fond d'ecran bleu. Tu tapes (attention ton mac est alors en clavier américain: QWERTY et non AZERTY donc pour taper un "a" il faut utiliser la touche "q" du clavier)

reset-nvram (envoi)
reset-all (envoi)


les paramètres seront alors réinitialisé et le mac va redémarrer tout seul


----------



## Eugène13 (5 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour ces renseignements.
J'en profite pour demander aux vétérans vénérables s'il est possible parfoirs dans des discussions de donner des détails comme vient de le faire si gentiment Remy.
Sinon Remy, Penses-tu que cela puisse résoudre mon problème ?


----------

